# Ant,, You still finding chants?



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Been so busy with work I have not been out since Morel season. Read on anouther board you were finding some a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Scioto First let me and 902nd Say we are glad you are still on this side of the dirt with us.No Chants lately.Gona blow 902 thread up in a minute


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Hens are close though.Sound just like someone go out and get a real job when they could be in the woods!LOL.Man on the serious side I have a bad hip issue and its not getting better.Its hard to do long hunts anymoore! Thoose things hurt for weeks!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

If you would get those beers out of your pockets. ..your hips wouldn't hurt you so much


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update. With all the rain this year it must of been a good year for the shrooms. 

I know about those aches and pains. My knees and back have gave me trouble for several years now.

I found something that really seems to help the pain. Its a spice called Tumeric. You can get it in a capsule of Amazon or maybe a drug store. It fights inflamation in the body. Just google it for info.


Dang,,, it sounds like I am composing a spam email letter,, but I found it to really work. Give it a try


----------

